# North East Class War in Stadium of Light



## The Black Hand (Oct 4, 2005)

Sunderland 1 – 1 West Brom			Attendance; 31,657

*Lucky Bryon Robson*

The Baggies luck surely ran out last season when they stayed up in miraculous circumstances? However, they got a bucket full of it again yesterday to earn a point at the Stadium of Light in a 1-all draw.

Sunderland started the better. Taking the lead in the 7th minute from a corner taken by Dean Whitehead and hammered home with aplomb by Black Cats skipper Gary Breen with the attempted handball by Paul Robinson merely lifting the ball into the roof of the net. Another mix-up in the Baggies box left 3 Sunderland players scrambling to get a touch but the ball was not to fall kindly. West Brom came back into it before half time, another break down the right saw Johnathen Greening sky over a chance after the ball was crossed over the 6 yard box. Robert Earnshaw was warned for diving in the 38th minute, and the officials gave the benefit of the doubt too much to veteran Kevin Campbell who went to ground too easily for the faintest of touches from Breen.

Sunderland were in control of the second half, and coped with an uninventive Baggies side. The Black Cats got another great chance to finish the game off too. The ball fell to Whitehead who blasted it from 10 yards out forcing a Chris Kirkland block with a lightening fast reaction save in the 68th minute, and Julio Arca just missed a wonder goal from the edge of the box. 

Both managers made changes but the luck was to come the Baggies way in nervous minutes at the death. Arsenal loan Justin Hoyte cleared off the line for the Black Cats, but the resulting corner saw Hungarian skipper Zoltan Gera heading past previously untested Kelvin Davis 12 seconds before the end.

New Sunderland signing Christian Bassila is emerging as a playmaker in the mould of Patrick Viera, and were more promising as manager Mick McCarthy said.  Baggies boss Bryan Robson is deluding himself if he thinks this game shows they have turned the corner.


----------



## flimsier (Oct 4, 2005)

Errrm, Sports forum?
It won't be much more popular there. You might get RR being jealous, but everyone gets that!


----------



## Spion (Oct 5, 2005)

bit out of date, innit?


----------

